# Prescription Meds



## sunnyD_3 (Oct 10, 2008)

Was thinking about what might be the best way to get a supply of prescribe medication, and what would be the supply to keep? 3 months?


----------



## ldmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

As much as you can get. But Walmart has that 10 dollar prescription plan where they'll sell you up to 90 days in advance. If you have essential prescriptions, you might want to consider going out of pocket for the 90. The list is HUGE of the drugs you can get, generics only - but hey, you gonna complain when you're dying?


----------



## Fetthunter (Oct 14, 2008)

Some Rx drugs can only be refilled, for instance, every 30 days. What do you do in that case? How do you stockpile those?


----------



## grundelia (Oct 14, 2008)

Tell them that you don't feel your usual amount or dosage is helping and to increase it then store the other part of it which you don't need.


----------



## OldTXCop (Oct 9, 2008)

If you have insurance, check with them. Mine has a mail order RX service and they send them 90 days at a time. I got my Rx's refilled by my doctor (retail), then turned them in for mail order and recieved my order about 10 days later. Now I always have good supply of my meds.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I doubt you would have much luck here in the US. Mexico/Canada you could buy in and I think the US allows you to bring back a 3 month supply. Would have to check if that's still legal or not.


----------



## ldmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

The 30 day limit thing has more to do with insurance providers, and less to do with the medicine itself. The prescriptions from Walmart can be up to a 90 day supply, and as long as you pay cash (10 bucks) it's irrelevant. My "dodge" from my physician is that I would be backcountry for extended periods and have had "issues" with things like guardia and a compromised immune system - so the prescriptions themselves are prophylactic in nature and the doctor doesn't get in trouble. LEAVE THE LABEL ON the prescription, possesison of prescription meds that are not your own is illegal - you don't want unlabeled stuff.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Even having a couple loose pills is illegal as well. Crazy but if you carrry one or two of your medication around without a bottle they can arrest you.


----------



## FNFAL308 (Oct 17, 2008)

You will most likely only have to deal with localized emergencies - such as hurricanes. In this case a 2 to 4 hour drive will get you out of the zone and you can get whatever you want. Gas, Food, Drugs, etc.

In the case of a national disaster - nuclear war, germ warfare, etc, then you just pick up one of those guns you have stockpiled and go get you some. Where from? Who knows.

Now the problem will be that before you need meds you will need food. Grocery stores will be out in 2 days tops, and I do mean tops. Since this is about meds I will not go further than this on food. Same with generalized drugs.

If you need the meds in question to live, then you need to look into ways to make them or something close enough (and it may be crude) to keep you alive. You can stockpile food - but stockpiling drugs is almost impossible with the laws we have. Look for alternatives to the medicine that can be found in nature and start growing that plant only found in southern Brazil...

If it is really specialized then read up on Darwin or get a Chemistry degree. Talk to a chemist, get to know your neighbors and their abilities.


----------



## oraltool (Feb 19, 2009)

I was going to start a thread on this, but took the time to search this topic out and read. I have HBP and high cholesterol. I want to ask my Dr. about an Rx for this and then just buy them without insurance butting their nose in my business. I am not against insurance companies but the whole situation has turned out to be a big mess and it IS out of control at this point. 

If you love the post office your gonna love gov't run health care. They couldn't wipe their own butt if they tried. Everything and i mean everything the touch is a screwed up mess. It's a wonder that the Military can function as it does.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

~~~In the case of a national disaster - nuclear war, germ warfare, etc, then you just pick up one of those guns you have stockpiled and go get you some. Where from? Who knows.~~~


I know in our state, our drs. will not give us extra---but on this subject...
If the grid goes down..with EMP...how will the pharmacy supply thousands of prescriptions??

You think they'll just trust that little bottle we bring in???


----------



## unclebob (May 14, 2010)

There are several other threads on this if you do a search:wave:


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

My dd has to take thyroid meds. I asked her MD to write her perscription for 6 months & he did, no problem. I paid cash for them.

I get antibiotics, steroids & eardrops by asking the pediatrician or my MD for them when we go out of the country. It never hurts to ask. The only thing they can do is say no.


----------



## Alenjacks (Jan 2, 2011)

Hello mate i am agree with all these people. Related to prescribe medications. Take care.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Has anyone considered using alldaychemist dot com, genericdoctor, trumedcanada, or buckadaypharmacy to stock up or to get your usual meds for cheaper?


----------

